
Ask HN: Will you pay $1 for the list? - bryk
I am aggregating excel formulas with examples. I would like to sell the list for $1. Will you buy it?
======
eesmith
No.

Stiff market too. $22 for "Excel 2016 Formulas and Functions" \-
[https://www.amazon.com/Formulas-Functions-Content-Program-
Mr...](https://www.amazon.com/Formulas-Functions-Content-Program-MrExcel-
ebook/dp/B015WITBQ8/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1520104118&sr=8-3&keywords=excel+formulas)

$15 for "Excel Formulas and Functions For Dummies" \-
[https://www.amazon.com/Excel-Formulas-Functions-Dummies-
Blut...](https://www.amazon.com/Excel-Formulas-Functions-Dummies-
Bluttman/dp/1119076781/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1520104118&sr=8-4&keywords=excel+formulas)

$5 for "Excel Formulas (Quick Study Computer)" \-
[https://www.amazon.com/Excel-Formulas-Quick-Study-
Computer/d...](https://www.amazon.com/Excel-Formulas-Quick-Study-
Computer/dp/1423221699/ref=sr_1_5?ie=UTF8&qid=1520104118&sr=8-5&keywords=excel+formulas)

$33 for "Excel 2016 Formulas (Mr. Spreadsheet's Bookshelf)" \-
[https://www.amazon.com/Excel-2016-Formulas-Spreadsheets-
Book...](https://www.amazon.com/Excel-2016-Formulas-Spreadsheets-
Bookshelf/dp/1119067863/ref=sr_1_8?ie=UTF8&qid=1520104118&sr=8-8&keywords=excel+formulas)

------
rman666
No

